# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ադրբեջանի հիստերիաները

## Tig

Առաջարկում եմ այստեղ քննարկել Ադրբեջանի հիստերիկ արձագանքները, այս կամ այն հայկական իրողության նկատմամբ: Որքան էլ, որ ասենք, թե "ո՞վ է դրանց բանի տեղ դնողը", մեկ է այդ հիստերիան որոշակի կոնտինգենտի մոտ կարող է կարծիք ձևավորել: Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում մեր իշխանությունները նման հիստերիաների դեմ:


Հերթական հիստերիան:

*Ադրբեջանցիների ֆանտազիան անսահման է. որոշել են «իրենցով անել» հայկական «Երանգին»* (տեսանյութ)
13:37 • 18.07.11

«Միր» միջպետական հեռուստառադիոընկերությունը հեռարձակել է հայ ժողովրդի պատմությանն ու մշակույթին նվիրված հաղորդում, որի ժամանակ հնչել է մի հատված հայկական հայտնի «Երանգի» պարեղանակից։

Սակայն ադրբեջանբական «ԱՊԱ» գործակալությունը բառի բունի իմաստով հիստերիա է բարձրացրել՝ պնդելով, թե «Միր»–ը «սադրանք է թույլ տվել՝ որպես հայկական մշակույթի մաս ներկայացնելով ադրբեջանցի հայտնի կոմպոզիտոր Ուզեիր Գաջիբեյլիի երաժշտությունը»։

«ԱՊԱ»–ի հետ զրույցում «Միր» միջպետական հեռուստառադիոընկերության ադրբեջանական մասնաճյուղի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիգյար Ալիևն ասել է, թե իրենք այսօր կապվելու են Մոսկվայում տեղակայված «Միր»–ի կենտրոնակայանի հետ և պարզեն, թե ինչումն է հարցը։ 
Նշենք, որ «Միր»–ով հեռարձակված նյութում հնչում է հայտնի հայկական «Երանգի» պարեղանակը, որը մշակվել է Կոմիտասի, ինչպես նաև Առնո Բաբաջանյանի կողմից (Բաբաջանյանի մշակումը կոչվում է «Վաղարշապատի պար»)։

Tert.am

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Lion (18.07.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Moonwalker (18.07.2011), Nadine (18.07.2011), Shah (18.07.2011), Yevuk (18.07.2011), Արէա (18.07.2011), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ուրա, թե մեր մտավորականները պետության գլխավորությամբ մի քիչ, գոնե մինիմում ակտիվ լինեին այս ոլորտում  :Sad:  Բայց չէ, մերոնք գերադասում են Ավարայրը *քլնգել:*

----------


## Գեա

Այս թեման ինձ համար իրոք շատ ցավոտ է , ամեն նման լուրից մի տեսակ դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ ընկնում, ոչ թե ադրբեջանցիների արածից , այլ մեր երկրի բռնած դիրքից,իբր թե արհամարհում են ու նման բաներ, բայց չէ որ այդպես չի կարելի ,չէ որ դա ազդում է հենց մեր ինքնավստահության վրա , արդեն տարիներ շարունակ ազերիները գոռում են , որ տոլման իրենցն է, նույնիսկ բառի բացատրությունն են տալիս ,մերոնք էշի ականջում այնքան քնեցին , որ ժողովրդի մեջ էլ կասկածներ ընկան , միլիոն մարդ գիտեմ , որ մի տեսակ արդարանալով ասում է."դե ինչ կարևոր է, թե բառը ինչ արմատ ունի", ու մի տեսակ շփոթված ու խեղճացած ուսերն են թոթվում , մինչև վերջերս փառատոն կազմակերպեցին ու բացատրեցին տոլմա բառի հայկական բացատրությունը:Ուշացացած էր, որովհետև արդեն քանի տարի հետևում եմ ազերիների մշակույթային պատերազմին , լավ էլ աշխարհին համոզել են , որ հայկական խոհանոցը ադրբեջանական է.հիմա էլ անցել են մշակույթին , միջազգային բեմից հայերի կողմից հնչող ցանկացած բանի վրա աղմուկ են բարձրացնում,շատ հեռու չգնալու համար բավական է հիշել վերջին եվրատեսիլն ու քոչարիի հետ կապված պատմությունը, քոչարի բառի իրենց բացատրությունով, որին ի պատասխան  Հայաստանի կողմից ոչ մի կոշտ պատասխան չտրվեց, հիմա էլ անցել են"Երանգիին":Ազերիները կկապվեն էլ ՄԻՐին, Միրն էլ ներողություն կխնդրի ու մենք այդ ամենը կտանենք քար լռությամբ:Ասում են լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է , գուցե մեր պետության ներկա ղեկավարները, համաձայն են նրանց հետ չեմ զարմանա , եթե արդյունքում պարզվի , որ մեջները կեղտոտ արյուն ունեցողներ կան,և ինչու ենք մենք ձեռքներս ծալած սպասում, թե նրանք պետք է ինչ որ բան անեն:Մշակույթի կրողն ու պահապանը առաջին հերթին մենք ենք:Եկենք մտածենք ու ինչ որ բան էլ մենք անենք:

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Lion (19.07.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Tig (19.07.2011), zanazan (19.07.2011), Արէա (18.07.2011), ՆանՍ (25.07.2011)

----------


## Գեա

Սա էլ էսպես  :Sad:

----------

Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Tig (19.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ադրբեջանը մեր դեմ պետական մակարդակով է պայքարում, իսկ մենք ձև ենք թափում, թե. "Ազնվությունը կհաղթի": Ու պարտություն պարտության հետևից ենք կրում: Դեռ փառք մեր արժեքներին, որ, լինելով լրիվ անպաշտպան, այնքան ուժեղ են, որ դիմանում են: Բայց ինչու, ինչու այդքան պասիվ...?

----------

Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Tig (19.07.2011), Մանանա (03.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Այս թեման ինձ համար իրոք շատ ցավոտ է , ամեն նման լուրից մի տեսակ դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ ընկնում, ոչ թե ադրբեջանցիների արածից , այլ մեր երկրի բռնած դիրքից,իբր թե արհամարհում են ու նման բաներ, բայց չէ որ այդպես չի կարելի ,չէ որ դա ազդում է հենց մեր ինքնավստահության վրա , արդեն տարիներ շարունակ ազերիները գոռում են , որ տոլման իրենցն է, նույնիսկ բառի բացատրությունն են տալիս ,մերոնք էշի ականջում այնքան քնեցին , որ ժողովրդի մեջ էլ կասկածներ ընկան , միլիոն մարդ գիտեմ , որ մի տեսակ արդարանալով ասում է."դե ինչ կարևոր է, թե բառը ինչ արմատ ունի", ու մի տեսակ շփոթված ու խեղճացած ուսերն են թոթվում , մինչև վերջերս փառատոն կազմակերպեցին ու բացատրեցին տոլմա բառի հայկական բացատրությունը:Ուշացացած էր, որովհետև արդեն քանի տարի հետևում եմ ազերիների մշակույթային պատերազմին , լավ էլ աշխարհին համոզել են , որ հայկական խոհանոցը ադրբեջանական է.հիմա էլ անցել են մշակույթին , միջազգային բեմից հայերի կողմից հնչող ցանկացած բանի վրա աղմուկ են բարձրացնում,շատ հեռու չգնալու համար բավական է հիշել վերջին եվրատեսիլն ու քոչարիի հետ կապված պատմությունը, քոչարի բառի իրենց բացատրությունով, որին ի պատասխան  Հայաստանի կողմից ոչ մի կոշտ պատասխան չտրվեց, հիմա էլ անցել են"Երանգիին":Ազերիները կկապվեն էլ ՄԻՐին, Միրն էլ ներողություն կխնդրի ու մենք այդ ամենը կտանենք քար լռությամբ:Ասում են լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է , գուցե մեր պետության ներկա ղեկավարները, համաձայն են նրանց հետ չեմ զարմանա , եթե արդյունքում պարզվի , որ մեջները կեղտոտ արյուն ունեցողներ կան,և ինչու ենք մենք ձեռքներս ծալած սպասում, թե նրանք պետք է ինչ որ բան անեն:Մշակույթի կրողն ու պահապանը առաջին հերթին մենք ենք:Եկենք մտածենք ու ինչ որ բան էլ մենք անենք:


Գեա, ջան, համամիտ եմ որ մենք էլ պիտի ինչոր բան անենք: Բաjց մենք դրսում ու բարձր մակարդակի վրա չենք կարող անել այն ինչ նրանք են անում պետական մակարդակով: Պատասխանը համարժեք չի լինի: Մենք միայն կարող ենք պահպանել և տարածել մեր մշակույթը, ինչն էլ անում ենք: Բայց նման հարցերում պետական մոտեցում է պետք: Կամ էլ պիտի "ստիպել" իշխանություններին կոշտ արձագանք տալ նման երևույթներին: ... ուր էր թե կարողանաինք ստիպել...  :Angry2:

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Lion (19.07.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Պետք է պետական մոտեցում, որը կհամակարգի այս ոլորտում գործողների ջանքերը: Թե չե մեկս մի բան ենք ասում, մյուսս` ուրիշ: Եվ արդյունքում ոչ միայն մեր արդյունավետությունն է կորում, այլ հաճախ նաև մենք, ադրբեջանցիներին թողած, իրար դեմ ենք պայքարում: Դասական օրինակ` *Այվազյան vs Դեմոյան վեճը,* որն արդեն դատարան է հասել...  :Sad:

----------

Tig (19.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Միր»-ի շտաբ-կայանի «ներողության» մասին ադրբեջանցիների պնդումը ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից է. պարզաբանում*
20:36 • 19.07.11

«Միր» ՄՀՌԸ ազգային մասնաճյուղի խմբագիր Էլինա Ղազարյանը պատասխանել է «Միր»-ի ադրբեջանական մասնաճյուղի ներկայացուցչի կեղծ տեղեկատվությանը:

Ինչպես տեղեկանում ենք «Միր»-ի ազգային մասնաճյուղի տարածած հաղորդագորությունից, մեկ տարի առաջ եղել է հերթական «ուղեցույց» հաղորդումը «Միր»-ի եթերում, որը նվիրված է եղել ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզին:

«Այո, մենք օգտագործել ենք մեր ֆիլմում Կոմիտասի ստեղծագործություններից:

Ցավում ենք, որ մեր գործընկերները քարոզչական պատերազմը ցանկանում են տեղափոխել նաև «Միր» միջպետական հեռուստառադիոընկերության հարթակ: Քանի որ «Միր»-ի ստեղծման գաղափարի հիմքում է հումանիզմը, մարդասիրությունը, այլ ազգերի մշակույթների նկատմամբ հարգանքը: Ինչ վերաբերում է այն փաստին, թե ֆիլմում հնչած երաժշտությունը ադրբեջանական է, ապա նշենք, որ Մեծն Վարպետ Կոմիտասը «Երանգի» կամ «Վաղարշապատի պարը» ստեղծագործությունը գրել է 1902թ. փետրվարի 22-ին (տես Կոմիտասի ստեղծագործությունների ամբողջական ժողովածուն, 6-րդ հատոր, էջ 182): Ադրբեջանցի կոմպոզիտոր Գաջիբեկովի երաժշտական կոմեդիայի պրեմիերան կայացել է 1911թ. ապրիլի 25-ին Բաքվի թատրոնում: Վերոնշյալ թվերն ավելի քան խոսուն են *(ի դեպ, Բաքվի այսօրվա օպերայի և բալետի ակադեմիական թատրոնը կառուցել են հայ անվանի բարեգործներ Մայիլյան եղբայրները, որոնց անունով էլ այն կոչվում էր մինչ Հոկտեմբերյան հեղափոխությունը)*:

Ադրբեջանական կայքերը նշում էին` հղում անելով «Միր»-ի ադրբեջանական մասնաճյուղի ներկայացուցչին, թե իբր անցյալ տարվա օգոստոսից հայկական ֆիլմը ցուցադրելուց հետո բոլոր մասնաճյուղերը սկսել են տրամադրել հեղինակային իրավունքի մասին տվյալներ: Հայտնենք, որ արդեն 2-3 տարի է, ինչ ցանկացած երաժշտության օգտագործում «Միր»-ի եթերում առանց հեղինակային իրավունքի ձեռքբերման անհնարին է: Ասել է, թե ադրբեջանական քարոզչության ճշմարտացիությունն այստեղ ևս կաղում է:

Իսկ «Միր»-ի ադրբեջանական մասնաճյուղի ներկայացուցչի այն պնդումը, թե Մոսկվայում տեղակայված «Միր» ՄՀՌԸ-ի շտաբ-կայանը պաշտոնապես «ներողություն» է խնդրել ադրբեջանցիներից հայկական ֆիլմում հայկական երաժշտություն օգտագործելու համար, մեր կարծիքով պարզապես ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից է: Միգուցե ադրբեջանական համապատասխան կառույցներից ստացված նամակներին ի պատասխան շտաբ-կայանից ուղարկել են դիվանագիտական տերմիններով հագեցած նամակ` հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ և Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, և Ադրբեջանը հավասար բաժնետերեր են «Միր» ՄՀՌԸ-ում: Ավելին, երբևէ չի եղել դեպք, որ «Միր»-ի շտաբ-կայանը որդեգրի նմանատիպ քաղաքականություն:

Այնուամենայնիվ, «Միր» ՄՀՌԸ-ի ազգային մասնաճյուղի տնօրեն Մերուժան Սարգսյանը պաշտոնապես դիմել է Մոսկվա` «Միր» ՄՀՌԸ-ի շտաբ-կայան, պարզաբանումներ ստանալու համար, թե արդյոք ադրբեջանական կողմի տարածած լուրը «ներողություն» խնդրելու մասին իրողություն է, թե ոչ:

Հայտնենք նաև, որ հայկական երաժշտություն հայկական ֆիլմերում այսուհետ էլ շարունակելու է հնչել, առավելապես` Մեծն Կոմիտասի ստեղծագործությունները: Մենք այսօր էլ շարունակում ենք «Միր»-ի բազմամիլիոնանոց լսարանին ներկայացնել հայ ժողովրդի ապրած հազարամյակների պատմությունը, ներկան ու ապագան»,- ասվում է հաղորդագրությունում:

Tert.am

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Lion (20.07.2011), Malxas (20.07.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Shah (24.07.2011), Արէա (20.07.2011), Գեա (20.07.2011), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հերթական զոռով հաղթանակը զուտ միայն "ճշմարտության ուժով" - իսկ պաշտոնական արձագանք և ակտիվ դիմադրություն չկա...  :Sad:

----------

Tig (20.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Հերթական զոռով հաղթանակը զուտ միայն "ճշմարտության ուժով" - իսկ պաշտոնական արձագանք և ակտիվ դիմադրություն չկա...


Ոչինչ, Լիոն ջան, թող մեր գործը հող գրավելը լինի, իսկ նրանցը հիստերիա բարձրացնելը: 
Ադրբեջանի նման պահվածքն ինձ համար ավելի ուրախալի է, քան մտահոգիչ, քանի որ սոսկ անճարակության ցածրամակարդակ դրսևորում է:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (20.07.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Shah (24.07.2011), Անի Ներկարար (20.07.2011), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ոչինչ, Լիոն ջան, թող մեր գործը հող գրավելը լինի, իսկ նրանցը հիստերիա բարձրացնելը: 
> Ադրբեջանի նման պահվածքն ինձ համար ավելի ուրախալի է, քան մտահոգիչ, քանի որ սոսկ անճարակության ցածրամակարդակ դրսևորում է:


Մալխաս ջան, էդ ցածրամակարդակ դրսևորումներով իրանք լավ էլ իրանց գործը առաջ են տանում...

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Lion (20.07.2011), Malxas (24.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, էդ ցածրամակարդակ դրսևորումներով իրանք լավ էլ իրանց գործը առաջ են տանում...


Դեմ չեմ, մերոնք էլ թող արժանի պատասխան տան: 
Բայց նմանատիպ դրսևորումները հող գրավելու համեմատությամբ ընդամենը շան հաչոցներ են: Երբ Ադրբեջանը դադարեցնի իր գոյությունը, իսկ դա ես անհնար չեմ համարում, քանի որ պետություն ունենալու կուլտուրա նրանք առայժմ չեն դրսևորում և սոսկ գոյատևում են, որովհետև մյուս պետություններին է դա ձեռք տալիս, ապա նրանց այս մեղադրանքները ոչ ոք չի հիշի:

----------

Անի Ներկարար (20.07.2011), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Նոր հիստերիան` ասում են, թե էդ ապուշները Աղվանքի եկեղեցական թեմ են ստեղծել... :Think:  Լրիվ տարելա:

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Malxas (23.07.2011), Tig (24.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Նոր հիստերիան` ասում են, թե էդ ապուշները Աղվանքի եկեղեցական թեմ են ստեղծել... Լրիվ տարելա:


Քրիստոնեակա՞ն... :LOL: 
... :Think:

----------


## Lion

Հա, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ է, հենց այդպես  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

*Ադրբեջանը շարունակում է սեփականացնել հայ մշակութային ժառանգությունը` Արցախի հայկական գորգերն անվանելով «ադրբեջանական»*

----------

E-la Via (02.09.2011), Mark Pauler (02.09.2011), Moonwalker (02.09.2011), Գաղթական (06.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ոչինչ, Լիոն ջան, թող մեր գործը հող գրավելը լինի, իսկ նրանցը հիստերիա բարձրացնելը: 
> Ադրբեջանի նման պահվածքն ինձ համար ավելի ուրախալի է, քան մտահոգիչ, քանի որ սոսկ անճարակության ցածրամակարդակ դրսևորում է:


Մի ասա, ապեր, պիի հող էլ գրավենք, ինֆորմացիոն ոլորտում էլ դա պահենք:

----------


## Lion

*Ադրբեջանցի դոկտոր. Հայերը ադրբեջանցիների համար ամեն ինչի չափորոշիչն են և տիեզերքի կենտրոնը*

Kultura.Az կայքում հայտնվել է Ադրբեջանի ազգային ակադեմիայի Փիլիսոփայության, սոցիոլոգիայի և իրավունքի ինստիտուտի դոկտոր Այդին Ալի-զադեի հոդվածը, որտեղ նա ադրբեջանցիներին ախտորոշում է «*հայամանիա*» հիվանդությունը: Ըստ նրա, ադրբեջանցիներն անում են այն, ինչ հայերը, իսկ եթե մի բան հայերը չեն անում, ապա դա իրենց մտքով չի էլ անցնում: Ալի-զադեն գտնում է, որ բոլոր մրցույթներին Ադրբեջանը մասնակցում է միայն հայերից առաջ անցնելու նպատակով: «Հայերը մեզ համար ամեն ինչի չափորոշիչն են և տիեզերքի կենտրոնը», գրում է Ալի-զադեն: Եթե Ադրբեջանը որևէ բան անում է վատ, ապա ուղղելու փոխարեն իրենք հայտարարում են, որ *Հայաստանը ավելի վատ է դա անում:* Եթե Հայաստանը լավ բան է անում, ապա նրանք հսկայական միջոցներ են ծախսում, որպեսզի հայերից առաջ անցնեն: «Գործը հասել է նրան, որ մեզ մոտ հրատարակվում են հայկական քրեական քրոնիկոնները, հետևում են հայկական ողջ քրեական կյանքը և դրա միջոցով հասկացնել են տալիս, որ *մեր կրիմինալը ավելի լավն է, այն ավելի քիչ է և մարդասիրական*», գրել է հեղինակը: Նա նաև հավելում է, որ եթե չլինեին հայերը, «բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անգործ կմնային, գրելու ոչինչ չէր լինի, չէր լինի գյուղատնտեսություն, արդյունաբերություն, ինքնաթիռներ չէին թռչի, բայց քանի որ հայերն ունեն այդ ամենը, ապա իրենք էլ պետք է ունենան և ավելի մեծ քանակով»:

http://www.panarmenian.net/rus/news/73505/

----------

Agni (21.10.2011), E-la Via (13.04.2012), Freeman (16.10.2011), Magic-Mushroom (03.12.2011), Malxas (16.10.2011), One_Way_Ticket (21.10.2011), Tig (16.10.2011), zanazan (17.10.2011), Zangezur (17.10.2011), Արէա (16.10.2011), Սլիմ (03.12.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Ադրբեջանցիները կոմպլեկսավորված են որովհետեվ թուրքերի նման իրենք ունեն կեղծ մշակույթ ու երկիր, կոպլեկսավորված մարդը բնականաբար կհարձակվի այդ մարդկանց վրա ում ինքը նախանձում է, այս ապացուցված հոգեբանական փաստ է: Երեխաներ են էլի:

----------


## Agni

> *Ադրբեջանցի դոկտոր. Հայերը ադրբեջանցիների համար ամեն ինչի չափորոշիչն են և տիեզերքի կենտրոնը*
> 
> Kultura.Az կայքում հայտնվել է Ադրբեջանի ազգային ակադեմիայի Փիլիսոփայության, սոցիոլոգիայի և իրավունքի ինստիտուտի դոկտոր Այդին Ալի-զադեի հոդվածը, որտեղ նա ադրբեջանցիներին ախտորոշում է «*հայամանիա*» հիվանդությունը: Ըստ նրա, ադրբեջանցիներն անում են այն, ինչ հայերը, իսկ եթե մի բան հայերը չեն անում, ապա դա իրենց մտքով չի էլ անցնում: Ալի-զադեն գտնում է, որ բոլոր մրցույթներին Ադրբեջանը մասնակցում է միայն հայերից առաջ անցնելու նպատակով: «Հայերը մեզ համար ամեն ինչի չափորոշիչն են և տիեզերքի կենտրոնը», գրում է Ալի-զադեն: Եթե Ադրբեջանը որևէ բան անում է վատ, ապա ուղղելու փոխարեն իրենք հայտարարում են, որ *Հայաստանը ավելի վատ է դա անում:* Եթե Հայաստանը լավ բան է անում, ապա նրանք հսկայական միջոցներ են ծախսում, որպեսզի հայերից առաջ անցնեն: «Գործը հասել է նրան, որ մեզ մոտ հրատարակվում են հայկական քրեական քրոնիկոնները, հետևում են հայկական ողջ քրեական կյանքը և դրա միջոցով հասկացնել են տալիս, որ *մեր կրիմինալը ավելի լավն է, այն ավելի քիչ է և մարդասիրական*», գրել է հեղինակը: Նա նաև հավելում է, որ եթե չլինեին հայերը, «բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անգործ կմնային, գրելու ոչինչ չէր լինի, չէր լինի գյուղատնտեսություն, արդյունաբերություն, ինքնաթիռներ չէին թռչի, բայց քանի որ հայերն ունեն այդ ամենը, ապա իրենք էլ պետք է ունենան և ավելի մեծ քանակով»:
> 
> http://www.panarmenian.net/rus/news/73505/


էս էլ օրիգինալ լինկը....

----------

Chilly (21.10.2011), Tig (03.12.2011), Սլիմ (03.12.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Մի հատ ստեղ նայեք, եվրատեսիլի պաշտոնական կայքնա  :Bad: ՝
http://www.eurovision.tv/page/baku-2...out/azerbaijan

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.12.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Վխխք :Bad:  եթե իրանք ԵՎրոպա են,ապա Մադագասկարը Հարավային Ամերիկայում է,մի հատ էլ իրենց համեմատում են Իտալիայի քարտեզի հետ,հա շատ նմանա :LOL: 

Հլը այս մասը նայեք,լրիվ կոմեդիա է :LOL: 



> In fact, archeologically it is one of the oldest spots of human dwellings which can traced to the Azykh cave and number of other habitations dating to the Stone Age


Իրանց համար քարե դարը հիմա է :LOL:

----------

Varzor (30.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*С азербайджанской пропагандой поневоле согрешишь
Данная ситуация, считаю, сложилась вследствие пассивности армянской государственной пропаганды и недопонимания армянскими учеными стоящих перед нацией вызовов. Именно ученых, а не интернет–бойцов, вынужденных заполнять возникший вакуум, как в советские годы боевые отряды АРФ «Дашнакцутюн» и АСАЛА заполняли вакуум государственной пропаганды по признанию Геноцида армян. Необходимы легко усваиваемые книги, вроде «Библии для детей», по одной две на основные темы: история, археология, литература, искусство, кулинария и т. д.

Այո, դժբախտաբար հեղինակը ճիշտ է - 

http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=960527

----------

Tig (30.12.2011), Varzor (30.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Գեա (19.01.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Էս էլ Սաֆարյան Ստյոպայի խոսքերից... Ինչքան հիշում եմ ինքը ոչ արծիվ ա, ոչ էլ մեկազգիստ... 
> 
> Ադրբեջանում սեփականացնում են ամեն հայկականը. Ստյոպա Սաֆարյան


Դավ ջան էս հոդվածի տեղը էս թեման է:

*Ադրբեջանում սեփականացնում են ամեն հայկականը. Ստյոպա Սաֆարյան*
12 Ապրիլի 2012 - 14:23

«Այն երևույթը, որին ականատես եղանք Եվրանեսթի լիագումար նիստի ժամանակ կարող ենք անվանել մշակութային գողություն: Գործ ունենք մի արհեստածին գոյակցության հետ, որը կոչվում է ադրբեջանական ազգ: Նրանք իրենց ազգային ինքնությունը ձևավորելու խնդիր ունեն և նրանց ազգային ինքնության կերտման գործում ուրույն տեղ է զբաղեցնում Արցախը»,- այս մասին լրագրողների հետ այսօրվա հանդիպմանը հայտարարեց «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանը:
Վերջինս տեղեկացրեց, որ վերջերս տեղի ունեցած Եվրանեսթի լիագումար նիստի ժամանակ Ադրբեջանի պաշտոնական պատվիրակության կողմից նվերներ են ստացել. «Մեզ գորգ նվիրեցին, որի հետ կապված կան լուրջ հակասություններ: Ես մշակութաբան չեմ, ու միայն մշակութաբանները կարող են ասել, այնտեղ հայկական գորգերին բնորոշ ինչ զարդանախշեր կա՞ն, թե՞ ոչ»:

Սաֆարյանը ասաց. «Բացի այն, որ փորձում են ներկայացնել, թե Ադրբեջանը գորգագործության հինավուրց օրրաններից է, նաև այսօր Կասպից ծովի բուլվարային տարածքում կառուցվում է մի թանգարան և կասկած չունենանք, որ հայկական և ղարաբաղյան գորգերը այնտեղ ներկայացվելու են որպես ադրբեջանական ազգին բնորոշ արժեքներ: Պատվիրակությունը մեզ նաև նվիրեց կոնյակ: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են մտածել այն նվիրելուց առաջ, բայց ես հակասական զգացողություններ չեմ ունեցել: Կոնյակը կրում էր «Ադրբեջանի մշակութային օրրանը հանդիսացող Շուշի» անվանումը: Նաև նվիրել են գիրք «Ադրբեջանի հնագույն պետությունները» անվամբ»:

Սաֆարյանը հայտնեց, որ Բաքվում իրենց գտնվելու ժամանակ ռեստորաններում վաղ առավոտից միացնում էին Արա Գևորգյանի «Արցախ»-ը` այն ներկայացնելով որպես ադրբեջանական ստեղծագործություն. «Ադրբեջաներենով լսեցինք նաև Սայաթ-Նովայի կատարումները: Սեփականացվում է ամեն ինչ»:

Սաֆարյանը նշեց, որ Արցախը ադրբեջանցիների ինքնությանն ձևավորման գործոններից է. «Կարող ենք հիմա ծիծաղել, բայց հետևանքները լուրջ են լինելու»:

ԱԺ պատգամավորը հավելեց, որ Ադրբեջանը փորձում է ամեն հարթակ մտնել, իսկ մենք ոչ մի տեղ չկանք. «Հայաստանը պետք է հետևողական լինի: Մշակույթի նախարարությունը միայն համերգներ կազմակերպելով չպետք է զբաղվի, դրանով պրոդյսուսերներն են զբաղվում»:

HayNews.am

----------

E-la Via (13.04.2012), Varzor (12.04.2012), Արէա (12.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

:Jpit:

----------

